# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  LCD 32, Απίστευτη βλάβη

## trk

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, είμαι νέο μέλος, ένας απλός χρήστης ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών, αλλά αρκετά <<ψαγμένος>>...νομίζω.
Ιδού η περιπέτειά μου... Πριν λίγες μέρες αγόρασα μια καινούργια Sony 32αρα για τον αδελφόμου που δεν σκαμπάζει από αυτά και άρχισα να την συντονίζω, στο δικό μου σπίτι , *αφού την τοποθέτησα δίπλα στην δική μου 32άρα , ίδιας μάρκας, αγορασμένη προ τριετίας.* 
Δυστυχώς - όπως απεδείχθη- δεν φρόντισα  να  σβήσω την δική μου και έτσι παρεμενε σε stand by σε όλη την διάρκεια που έκανα τις ρυθμίσεις στην καινούργια (συντονισμός-αποθήκευση-ταξινόμηση καναλιών), και προφανώς έπαιρνε κι αυτή εντολές από το τηλεχειριστήριο της καινούργιας, πράγμα που το διαπίστωσα διότι έβλεπα την οθόνη της παληάς να αντιδρά συνεχώς. 
Όταν τελείωσα τον συντονισμό της νέας τοποθέτησα την κεραία  στην δική μου και διαπίστωσα ότι είχε χάσει από την μνήμη όλα τα αποθηκευμένα κανάλια... Ε ,δεν πειράζει σκέφτηκα θα κάνω έναν ακόμη συντονισμό καναλιών διότι προφανώς τα έχασε αφού την είχα αφήσει ανοικτή. Έκανα αυτόματο συντονισμό, έπιασε 40 κανάλια και στο τέλος της διαδικασίας αντί να κάνει αποθήκευση τα έχασε όλα !!!! ... Επανέλαβα 3 ακόμη φορές ... τα ίδια... Προσπάθησα χειροκίνητο συντονισμό με το νούμερο του κάθε καναλιού, το έπιανε , με ρωτούσε αν θέλω αποθήκευση, έδινα <<ναι>> και αμέσως μετά το έχανε !!! Παράλληλα παρατήρησα ότι *δεν είχα καθόλου ήχο!!!* Δοκίμασα να την λειτουργήσω σαν μονιτορ με δέκτη το DVD Recorder και τον δορυφορικό μου δέκτη , μου έδινε κανονική εικόνα αλλά όχι ήχο!! Θυμήθηκα ότι έχω την έξοδο ακουστικών, δοκιμάζω ...και ευτυχώς πήρα ήχο...
Την επομένη πήγα στο εξουσιοδοτημένο σέρβις, όταν άκουσαν την ιστορία μου με πήραν για τρελό και αφού διέγνωσαν τα συπτώματα επί τόπου την κράτησαν για επισκευή... Νόμιζα ότι θα χρειάζονταν απλώς μια επανοφορά εγοστ/κών ρυθμίσεων- το ίδιο νόμιζαν κι εκείνοι...
Μετά 3 μέρες μου τηλεφώνησε ένα σοβαρός κύριος/ο τεχνικος που όπως είπε ασχολήθηκε πολλές ώρες με το πρόβλημα αλλα είχε άσχημα νέα΄διότι αν και έβαλε πολλές φορές τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις , το πρόβλημα δεν λύθηκε και συνεπώς η μόνη λύση είναι η αντικατάσταση κάποιας πλακέτας που ρυθμίζει μεταξύ άλλων και την αποθήκευση και τον ήχο...Κόστος 320 ευρώ!!! την στιγμή που ο αδελφός μου αγόρασε τη καινούργια με 440 ευρω. Φυσικά δεν την άφησα, πλήρωσα 25 ευρώ για τον έλεγχο και έφυγα ξετρελαμένος με το πρόβλημα που εγώ ο ίδιος προκάλεσα... αλλά που να το είχα φαναστεί.
Τώρα την λειτουργώ σαν μονιτορ με δύο μικρά ηχεία με ενισχυτή από την έξοδο ακουστικών τα οποία ευτυχώς ρυθμίζουν την ένταση ανεξάρτητα μέσω του μενού (ρυθμίσεις ήχου-ένταση ακουστικών).
*Επειδή κοντεύω να τρελαθώ θα εκτιμήσω ιδιαίτερα κάθε βοήθειά σας - μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο πραγματικά καλό εργαστήριο με τεχνίτη τζιμάνι που θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι με λογικό κόστος ???*

----------


## jakektm

απόσο ξέρω έχει μια eeprom smd, πρέπει να αντιγράψεις το πρόγραμμα που έχει η τηλεόραση η καινούρια,στην eeprom της 'χαλασμενης' εφόσον λες ότι είναι ίδιες. Για να γινει αυτο πρεπει να το έχεις ξανακάνει, ή έστω να το έχεις δει, αλλα και παλι δε ξερω αν λυθει σιγουρα.

¨οσον αφορα τον τεχνικο, δε νομιζω πως σου ειπε πολλα, αν σκεφτεις οτι θα αλλάξει ολοκληρη πλακετα , και αυτες ηδη απο την εταιρια έρχονται σε ανεβασμενη τιμη.

δεν ειναι δηάδη μια αντισταση και σου ειπε οτι τιμη ηθελε..

----------


## east electronics

το μονο που θα μπορουσα να φανταστω ειναι οτι καταλαθος εχεις μπει στο service menou της τηλεορασης και την εκανες ανω κατω ...... εκτος αν πραγματι και τυχαι παρουσιασε βλαβη .....

προφανως την πηγες στο εξουσιοδοτημενο αυτο που ειναι κοντα σου στην χαλνδριου αλλα εκει εχω ακουσει τα χειροτερα ...υπαρχει αλλο καλυτερο αν θες πες μου να σου πω που θα πας

----------


## jakektm

> *και προφανώς έπαιρνε κι αυτή εντολές από το τηλεχειριστήριο της καινούργιας, πράγμα που το διαπίστωσα διότι έβλεπα την οθόνη της παληάς να αντιδρά συνεχώς.*



εννοείς ότι και στις 2 ρύθμιζες τα κανάλια ταυτοχρονα? 

ή απλα αναβόσβηνε το led της παλιας?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

καλημερα    γραψε τι   μοντελο ειναι    και δες  το led αν  αναβοσβηνει  και ποσες φορες   πολυ πιθανον  να χρειαζεται   software  update  πρεπει να εχεις  αλαξει τις  ρυθμισεις    στην  μνημη του tuner

----------


## trk

το led δεν αναβοσβήνει είναι πάντα σταθερό, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει αυτοδιάγνωση ενώ η νέα έχει...
Φίλε Sakis στο Χαλάνδρι πήγα, περιμένω  σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις που να πάω .
Δεν ρύθμιζα κανάλια ηθελημένα , απλώς πήρε το πρώτο μήνυμα , άναψε η οθόνη και αντιδρούσε ...αλλά δεν μπορούσε να συντονίσει κανάλια ούτως ή άλλως γιατί δεν είχε σήμα αφού η μόνη κεραία που είχα διαθέσιμη ήταν σενδεδεμένη στην καινούργια. Σημειωτέον ότι έπαιξα και με άλλες λειτουργίες που δεν έχει η παληά όπως τα ψηφιακά κανάλια. Το μοντέλο της παληάς είναι Sony KLV-V32A10E μοντέλο 2006 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την μέχρι τώρα βοήθειά σας !!! περιμένω νεώτερα ...

----------


## east electronics

το καλυτερο σερβις της σονυ επι της κηφισιας  στο υχος αμαρουσιου  κανουμε αριστερα προς την οδο Κυμης και σε καποιο σημειο υπαρχει μια γεφυρα που περναμε απο κατω ...πριν μπης στη γεφυρα κοιτας αριστερα σου και θα δεις το εξουσιοδοτημενο ...

----------


## trk

*MEGA SERVICE*Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου 12 151 24 ΜαρούσιΤηλ:  21... Fax : 210 6104338

Sakis αυτο μάλλον θα ενοείς... το βρήκα μόλις τώρα από τo επίσημο site της Sony , θα δοκιμάσω κι εκεί σίγουρα άπό Δευτέρα και θα σας ενημερώσω.. νομίζω ότι έτσι μαθαίνουμε όλοι να αποφεύγουμε τέτοιες κακοτοπιές και ατυχίες. 
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον !

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

η βλαβη ειναι στο αναλογικο tuner το αλαζεις και επανερχεται το σασι ειναι το  at2x/sony kai to tuner ειναι το  [BTF-EF412Z]       καλο  βραδυ

----------


## trk

Νίκο, δύο ακόμη ερωτήσεις, ελπίζονατας ότι δεν γίνομαι κουραστικός
1) μήπως έχεις κάποια ιδέα για το *πόσο κοστίζει* αυτό το αναλογικό tuner;;
2) αλλάζοντάς το θα αποκατασταθεί *και ο ήχος;;;*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

1)  130ΕΥΡΩ
2)  ΝΑΙ

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το τuner  θα  το βρεις  με  παραγγελια   εξωτερικου  π.χ  σονυ  γερμανιας   σε αυτη την τιμη.   εδω το πληρωνεις τριπλασια   τιμη ο.κ.

----------


## trk

Νίκο, ευχαριστώπολύ φίλε!!

----------

